# Anyone Use Theraband Black?



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I just bought 4 yards of it for the price I paid for 5 foot of gold. And was wondering if I should double or triple it. Also is there an advantage therablack has that gold does not.

Thanks 
Henry


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henrygamer said:


> I just bought 4 yards of it for the price I paid for 5 foot of gold. And was wondering if I should double or triple it. Also is there an advantage therablack has that gold does not.
> 
> Thanks
> Henry


i know its a favorite of alot of shooters, they wil chime in later. where did you get that deal? i am looking for some black myself


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

what ammo and distance u shooting at?


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

newconvert said:


> I just bought 4 yards of it for the price I paid for 5 foot of gold. And was wondering if I should double or triple it. Also is there an advantage therablack has that gold does not.
> 
> Thanks
> Henry


i know its a favorite of alot of shooters, they wil chime in later. where did you get that deal? i am looking for some black myself
[/quote]
On eBay I was searching for the cheapest gold, then I happened to see an auction ending in like a minute for $10.15!!! I was pretty happy because almost out of gold, I also ordered a 50 foot roll of Tex's tubes.

I shoot various sized rocks at mid to close range.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I use it for Butterfly. Single strap-1 3/4"s - 2"s x 1"-1 1/8" x 13"s -13 1/2"s -folded cut ( sometimes twice) for 3/8" Ammo. I pick a small package of it up for $5 on e-bay. I think it's 6 feet of material by maybe 5 inches wide-enough for me. Nice stuff-gauges at about .015 Flatband


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The black is pretty fast. Works well in taper cuts for butterfly style.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I used it, but it is much good for butterfly style.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I like to play with black and red in long butterfly tapers, doubled or tripled 25/15mm x 26cm it throws 3/8" steel at ridiculous speeds. The durability is not so great. I got about 40-50 shots outta this red set (30/20 x 260mm) and 30-40 out of this black set (25/15 x 260mm) no chrony but it was insanely fast


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> I like to play with black and red in long butterfly tapers, doubled or tripled 25/15mm x 26cm it throws 3/8" steel at ridiculous speeds. The durability is not so great. I got about 40-50 shots outta this red set (30/20 x 260mm) and 30-40 out of this black set (25/15 x 260mm) no chrony but it was insanely fast


aha! i knew you used long bands lol! i have 6 yds of black coming, i am really looking forward to it


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Newbie question, what is tapering, is it where one side is wider than the other. And what's the point of it. Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Tapered bands are a little faster than straight bands, but you compromise band life a little. The narrower part of the tapered band is on the pouch side


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks popshot


----------

